
Begpacking - galfarragem
https://adventure.com/begpacking-worst-travel-trend/
======
aszantu
I was doing that for about 45 days and then saw what I was doing and how I'd
become one of the dead eyed beggars in the street some day if I continue that
path. I stopped, conquered the thing I feared most (crossing the border to the
next country) and spent my last money to go back home.

